# Sears Eager-1 3.0 Edger Carb adjustments?



## RDele (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello all,

I have a Sears edger with a 3.0 engine. Model # 536.871100 Code 3019.

I did some carburetor cleaning and now it runs but I need to know what the carburetor settings are suppose to be.
Does anyone have the carburetor adjustment procedure?

Thanks for your help.

RDele

It does have a Diaphragmed carburetor.


----------

